# Want a Good Suggestion............Immediately!!!!



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

please, brothers and sisters.give me a good advice........should me repeat my mcat or join bds in nishter institute of dentistry multan...........please reply me soon as i have a very little time for decision.........either i should join or leave the seat.and should try my luck next year....i got 980+ marks in fsc this year.
and me n my family like mbbs.and multan is at least 11 hours distance from my home.now tell me what should me do? honest suggestions are required!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
time is very short.........!!!you know:?


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi!you have excellent marks and very bright chances,I think you should try again because this one year will help to fulfill your dreams , rather than doing bds in which you are not interested, so one year is not that big deal, it will be better to try again rather than cursing yourself whole life.Best of luck


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Join bds you dont know what will happen next year. Think if 50 % seats will allocate for boys???????


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

yes i m afraid of my future............h.a.
but medenthusiast is also right...........i am double minded............not able to choice one thing....confused so much......plz help me in deciding,,,,,is it not possible to do both things,,,bds joining and next year entry test also.......!!!is it possible......and any chances of being admitted in mbbs next year without leaving bds this year???????plz reply


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

You cant do both things simaltaneously!!!!! Bds is a a good option in your hand a bird in hand is better than two in the bush. Do istikhara it would be helpful


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

guria batool said:


> yes i m afraid of my future............h.a.
> but medenthusiast is also right...........i am double minded............not able to choice one thing....confused so much......plz help me in deciding,,,,,is it not possible to do both things,,,bds joining and next year entry test also.......!!!is it possible......and any chances of being admitted in mbbs next year without leaving bds this year???????plz reply


I am not sure but I guess you can join BDS and still can take the MCAT next year again and if you make it gud this time u can leave BDS next year and join MBBS.. but you need to confirm it from somewhere...whereas I think you can do this.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

No you cant repaeat mcat if you got admission it is written some where in prospectous


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you can repeat MCAT,many students from private med colleges do that,though afterwards you have to start fresh from
first year and forgo your earlier admission.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

guria batool said:


> yes i m afraid of my future............h.a.
> but medenthusiast is also right...........i am double minded............not able to choice one thing....confused so much......plz help me in deciding,,,,,is it not possible to do both things,,,bds joining and next year entry test also.......!!!is it possible......and any chances of being admitted in mbbs next year without leaving bds this year???????plz reply


If you don't have financial problem then you can join a private college that is near Lahore(Pak Red Crescent Medical and Dental College)..they have not opened their admissions this year as yet but they will be starting soon....that's a new college and they r starting their second batch...it will take time to gain a good name but still you can do MBBS from their without wasting your one year otherwise I guess you will have to waste one year if you want to go for any GOVT institution and still that will be on chance.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Usman Ejaz said:


> I think you can repeat MCAT,many students from private med colleges do that,though afterwards you have to start fresh from first year and forgo your earlier admission.


only students of pvt medical colgs can do so.... It is also written in prospectos and they have to submit another affidavit for this


----------



## student a (Jan 1, 2013)

You can do this my friend got admission in rahimyar last year and he gave mcat this year and get admission in LHR this year


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah you can give mcat next year weather you are in pvt or public sector
one of my friend got admission in gujrat last year and this year she managed to get seat in fjmc:cool!:


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

I think best solution is to call uhs and ask them about this matter


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

join bds and repeat mcat as well...allocate sometime for mcat from your studies IA you'll make it next year...even if you don't make it atleast you'll be studying some place good right??


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks to all bro and sis...more suggestions are required!!!


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

i think you should join bds sa well as repeat mcat.:thumbsup:


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi! if you are equally interested in bds as mbbs, then you should join bds, beacuse by doing this you will have no fear in your mind, but if do not want bds as profession then there is no need to do bds, and you should solely focus on mbbs.Doind bds will surely not let to do focus on mcat prepration so it makes no sense to do bds if you are not interested.I know this is a risk but if you have dedication and purely focus on mcat, there is great chances to qualify to mbbs rather than doing bds which will hamper your preparation and in which you are not interested in.Also discuss this issue with your family,and parents.Most important is your passion.Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

medenthusiast said:


> Hi! if you are equally interested in bds as mbbs, then you should join bds, beacuse by doing this you will have no fear in your mind, but if do not want bds as profession then there is no need to do bds, and you should solely focus on mbbs.Doind bds will surely not let to do focus on mcat prepration so it makes no sense to do bds if you are not interested.I know this is a risk but if you have dedication and purely focus on mcat, there is great chances to qualify to mbbs rather than doing bds which will hamper your preparation and in which you are not interested in.Also discuss this issue with your family,and parents.Most important is your passion.Good luck:thumbsup:


you are right...but the thing is that everybody is afraid about my future.........i do not want to do mbbs in a private college.......i throughout my academic life enjoyed public institutions...........!!! that is why i am confused so much.......!!!i have decided to join this session and repeat my mcat to get admission in mbbs as well as in my home town!!!.........but actually not sure about any thing>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## juggan (Jan 2, 2013)

I think first you should go for bds and dont leave the seat.May be you like this after sometime . And if it doesnt happen then you can repeat mcatI.You will have to work harder but by this you will feel yourself secure


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck! go for it.


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

still confused

- - - Updated - - -

still confused !!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

still confused


----------



## Qasim Nazir (Feb 3, 2013)

*You Can Make It Possible!*

You can get admission in MBBS without loosing one whole year if you try to get admission in RMC,Whose merit is lesser than Nishter Medical College.


----------

